# 3x female and 2xmale 9 week old rabbits - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for their whole lives.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals:5
Sex: Male and Female
Age(s): 9 weeks old.
Name(s): Breeze, Flight and Swift are the girls and Johnny and Cash are the boys. 
Neutered: These girls and boys are too young to be speyed and neutered, however new owners must agree to have this done when they are old enough.
Reason for rehoming: Mum was a dwarf lop and escaped and was mated by a wild rabbit. The owners tried selling the babies but couldn't and said as they were going away on holiday this week if we didn't take they would set them free. Obviously they wouldn't stand a chance 
Will the group be split: They can either go as a trio, pair or singular as long as they are to be paired up with another rabbit. 
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way that are happy to transport for you. We have transport going to Cambridgeshire this Sat (7th Aug) and we are going to Essex on the Sunday (8th Aug) so can take them there.
Other: Although these babies are half wild rabbit, they are very friendly as they have been handled a lot from a young age. All happy and friendly little ones.

Girls

































Boys


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

OMG! 
They are beautiful!!!! I cant believe they are half wild! x


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> OMG!
> They are beautiful!!!! I cant believe they are half wild! x


They really are lovely rabbits. They have the cutest little faces


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Johnny and Cash are now reserved. The three girls are still looking. Would be lovely to see them go as a trio, but they can go as a pair or singles as long as they are to be paired with another rabbit. 

There is still got time to put animals on the transport run! Transport going to the Essex/Cambs area as well as to Derby/Notts/Manc/Telford. However, this transport run is set for this weekend so get in touch asap!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Johnny and Cash are now in their new home. Lets not keep the girls waiting for long! Can anyone offer these gorgeous girlies a forever home??


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

The girls showing that they are just as lovely as their brothers! As said they can go as a trio, pair or singles as long as they are to be bonded with another bun 

Having a little cuddle <3


















Going on a little bunny adventure!









Look at those big feet!









These girls wont get very big at all!









Cute bunny anyone?


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We have transport going to Southampton and Portsmouth this Sunday (15th). Please get in contact if we have an animal in that you are interested in and support rescue!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aw they are gorgeous!! Hope the girls find a home soon!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> Aw they are gorgeous!! Hope the girls find a home soon!


Still here 

We are still going to Southampton and Portsmouth this Sunday (15th). Please RING us if you are interested in any of our animals

020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

One female was successfully bonded today so that leaves 2 baby girls still looking. Can anyone offer them a home?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Oh so beautiful, i wish i could have more!!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We have transport going to Weymouth on the 5th Sep and to Birmingham/East Yorkshire on the 12th Sep. If anyone can offer any of our animals a home in that area, please get in touch.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These babies should not be in rescue. Can anyone offer my last 2 girls the home they deserve please?


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

All of these rabbits have now found homes. Yippee


----------

